
Why BaseCamp and Hey.com Are Wrong About the Apple App Store - MindGods
https://love2dev.com/apple-appstore-pwa/
======
kevsim
The services Apple provides are great for consumers. Making it easy to sign in
and to pay across any app, being able to manage and cancel subscriptions in a
single place, etc.

But the fee they charge is plain and simple price gouging. They’re leveraging
a monopoly they themselves created and punishing companies large and small.
Also doing so very inconsistently - many SaaS products don’t offer a way to
pay with in-app purchase.

If they just dropped their take, I’m guessing lot of this controversy would
fade out and they could still make a pretty penny.

